# New Smoker and Member, NM Land of Enchantment



## Jonathan Carlson (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello SMF members! I'm new, as you can tell from the title. I'm a 31 year old, 11 year airforce veteran and married with a growing family that needs a hobby. I found one that I love.. Smoking! Father's Day coming up, I've been going to lowes a bit lately and found an offset combo by OKJ and I thought "every father should have THAT in his backyard.." So I bought it, many thanks to my wife for playing nice and letting me do so.. However I didn't do any research prior to purchase. Searching around online I noticed that most would say that smokers for beginners, you need to get an electric. Just to get your feet wet and test the waters, see if you like it. I didn't do that. But hey I have a sweet offset on my back patio. And two smokes into it, I've quickly realized that getting to know YOUR smoker and its little defects/imperfections are crucial!. You learn from your smoker just as you learn advice from other grill masters. Much like any piece of equipment you have in any line of work. I'll be on here a lot, picking your guy's brains and I would love any and all kinds of constructive criticism you can offer. Here's to many smoked meats and many many more hours of feet up, sitting next to my beautiful offset with a beer in one hand and few chunks of oak in the other!! :) Cheers!!


----------



## Jonathan Carlson (Jun 11, 2018)

This was my VERY first smoke last weekend!. Chicken legs and thighs with apple wood smoked flavor. Was deeeeelicious!


----------



## dcecil (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks good and welcome to the site.  Look forward to seeing your future cooks.


----------



## Geebs (Jun 11, 2018)

Welcome Jonathan, I dont think there is really ever any right smoker for someone to begin with. I started with a WSM and will never purchase an electric, just my taste in what I like to do. There is a TON of info on the OKJ that will find on this site, and a lot of MODS that people have done to them. Enjoy getting that thing tuned into how you like it. Smoking meats is an addiction!


----------



## kruizer (Jun 11, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 11, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  Any smoker that gets you interested, and cooks good food is a great starter!  That’s A LOT nicer smoker than the one I started out with. You will find this site has a wealth of knowledge. In some ways, I find it even more important than my Lang!


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 11, 2018)

Very nice and welcome.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks like a great cooker to start with. My first was an ECB. it really got me hooked on smoking. Tried the electric (super easy to use but the taste not quite there,) a propane Smoker, and now my Pellet smoker. You are right, one needs to learn your smokers quirks and such. But that is part of the fun.
Regardless, welcome to SMF.


----------



## Ishi (Jun 11, 2018)

A Newbie to a Newbie welcome to the site!! It’s a good one and thanks for your service!


----------

